# What camera should I buy around Sony a6000 price



## ngbowen (Aug 8, 2016)

Sony A6000


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 8, 2016)

ngbowen said:


> Sony A6000



Sorry, is there a question here?


----------



## ngbowen (Aug 8, 2016)

What camera should I buy around the Sony a6000 price or just get the a6000

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## otherprof (Aug 8, 2016)

ngbowen said:


> Sony A6000


I'm really happy with the a6000 and the kit lens.  Fast focus, small and light, and really good sensor that allows for lots of cropping.  Will this be your only camera/lens unit?


----------



## ngbowen (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes this is my first camera

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 9, 2016)

ngbowen said:


> What camera should I buy around the Sony a6000 price or just get the a6000
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Guess it depends a lot on what you plan to shoot.  The A6000 is a very capable system, and it's small and lightweight which can be an advantage.

However it has a very limited selection of lenses and finding used lenses is going to be more difficult and costly.  You can purchase adapters so that you can use other lenses with the Sony E mount however if you want to maintain autofocus with those lenses the adapters can be very expensive.

A Nikon or Canon DSLR will be larger and heavier, however you will have a ton of options as far as lenses are concerned and used lenses will be easy to find.  The DSLR will be a better "all around" camera in most cases.

A Pentax DSLR has some great features built in, they really pack a lot of great stuff into a camera body, but again your lens selections will be a little more limited than Canon or Nikon.  Not quite as limited as the E-mount, but still somewhat limited and harder to find used.

So really a lot comes down to what you shoot - do you need lighter weight or more versatility?  Will you be wanting long telephoto lenses at some point?  Will you be shooting a lot of action - sports or wildlife?  Or more street style or portrait shooting?

Really without considering these questions it's pretty difficult to recommend the best camera for your needs.


----------



## ngbowen (Aug 9, 2016)

Ok thank you for the reply

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (Aug 9, 2016)

Why not a Sony a6000?


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 9, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Why not a Sony a6000?



It's  just so crazy it might work....


----------

